# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 19.10.2019 - 20.10.2019

## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.DealPly.gen -> \synciosdatarecovery2.1.3is2019--bicfic_3835892254.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

